# Bale Commander New Holland 650



## chappysinclair (Aug 3, 2018)

I am a newb here so I apologize if I am not doing posting correctly.

I just started in the Hay game on our little 40 acres down in South Texas.

I began bailing with a John Deere 410 and realized we spent more time fixing the hay getting stuck than we did actually bailing hay.

I recently bought a new holland 650 at an auction. When it finally arrived it showed up, it had the bale commander and harness to the baler but not to the actual tractor. It apparantly does both string and net wrap however with out the "brain" its just a hunk of metal.

Does anyone out there have the tractor side harness possibly???? OR any leads on where I can find one. Everything online appears discontinued since its from 1995.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I can’t imagine that the harness is no longer available. Maybe it was superseded by another part number and you missed it?


----------



## chappysinclair (Aug 3, 2018)

Cant find one anywhere unfortunately


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe this, but I'm spending someone else's $$$

https://www.ebay.ie/itm/New-Holland-BR-Case-RB-RBX-baler-Bale-Command-Plus-control-box-/312200817639?hash=item48b09e6be7

Have you tried any junk yards (burnt balers, is where I'm going, with this thought)?

HTH

Larry


----------

